# Silver Lake



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

Have been fishing Silver Lake periodically and its been spoty. Big pike have been taken along with some walleyes. slip bobbers and jigs with leeches. Theres a couple more lakes in the area that are worth a try as well. Not too sure if any of them are named or not, but if you stay NW of Silver you should find a few.


----------



## Bartman (Apr 22, 2003)

What silver lake are you talking about?


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

Down by Rutland, I'm not too familiar of any others in ND?


----------



## Bartman (Apr 22, 2003)

Yes, there is a silver lake near devils lake. It is connected to DL through the mauvais coulee. I have caught many northern pike and also have seen Perch on my underwater camera during the summertime. No walleyes though so that is why i was curious


----------

